# Tow Boat Capsizes Off of Anderson Ferry (Cinti, Oh) - One Missing



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

A tow boat with three aboard capsized on Sunday afternoon near the Anderson Ferry, downstream from Cincinnati.

When I first heard the report I didn't have a location and hoped that some of our sauger guys didn't venture out in the flooding Ohio River conditions. Thankfully, this wasn't the case, but equally catastrophic for those manning the tow boat that went down.

Two have been rescued and are being treated for hypothermia. One is missing. All three were wearing life vests.

Just an indication of how treacherous the river is right now.

Story link:

Kentucky Post Report on Sunday afternoon boating accident


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Further reports indicate this to be a 40 foot boat, carrying 500 gallons of fuel.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I hope he 3rd one is found or better yet, made it to safety and hadnt gotten back to law enforcement, the river is ugly right now and when 40 ft boats are capsizing, its serious business! Prayers out to friends ad family

Salmonid


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

A 40 foot towboat going down with a professional crew is very puzzling, even with the river in such a dangerous condition. Anybody know how it happened?


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

This is terrible news, you hate to hear when something like this happens. They should shut down the river if the water is that high to capsize a 40 foot boat.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

7thcorpsFA said:


> A 40 foot towboat going down with a professional crew is very puzzling, even with the river in such a dangerous condition. Anybody know how it happened?




I wondered the same thing.


----------

